# Angoras and More!



## Heather Designs (Oct 18, 2009)

We finished the 'Rabbitat' (name courtesy of my DH) yesterday and I moved the bunnies in today. Just thought I would show off my hubby's hard work.

Here is the full Rabbitat. In my hubby's world, anything worth engineering is worth over-engineering. The enclosure itself is 6ft tall, 7ft long, and 30in deep. It is divided into 2 levels that are 3ft tall each. The females have the entire bottom as one large unit and the males have the top split in half. The whole unit is on castors so I can pull it away from the wall to sweep behind it.







Now, each enclosure separately, forgive the mess. The boys like to toss their hay around and the girls celebrated by playing a game of chase and ran thru the food and hay dishes repeatedly.

Peter's Side






Roger's Side






The Girl's Level






And then each of the buns needs their own closeup 

Peter - a bit raggedy, I am still working on getting out all the mats.






Roger - he's a satin rex, unfortunately his satinness doesn't come thru in photos.






Pandora - she has blue eyes






Penelope - also blue eyed






Pearl - again, a blue eyed babe.






And last but not least, my satin lop Molly. She's my brown eyed girl. I bred her to Peter on Thursday so she'll move to the nursery cage in 2 weeks when I confirm her pregnancy.






Aren't they sweet? And didn't my hubby do a fabulous job of creating the Rabbitat? Anyone who can take my lame description of what I want and turn it into something useable deserves major kudos.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the cage


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW!!! I need to post pics of my new cage, which I thought was nice until I saw yours! Your hubby needs to make and sell those! There are a TON of rabbit fans here in Madison that would take one, probably for $75+ per rabbit-space. Such cute bunnies too!


----------



## irishlops (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice i love it!


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 19, 2009)

Love your Angoras by the way! Love the cage too!!!! Those are some lucky bunnies....


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 19, 2009)

tonyshuman wrote:


> WOW!!! I need to post pics of my new cage, which I thought was nice until I saw yours! Your hubby needs to make and sell those! There are a TON of rabbit fans here in Madison that would take one, probably for $75+ per rabbit-space. Such cute bunnies too!



Thanks Claire 

Unfortunately $75 per rabbit space doesn't even come close to making it worth while for my hubby and I to build more. That would barely cover materials.

However, if enough people sweet talk me I may draw up the plans and have them available for sale at some point.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 19, 2009)

You keep all your girls together? How does that work out with them? I keep males togehter most of the time with no problems, but girls, no way!


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 19, 2009)

The girls are all fine. The three angora females are strongly bonded and the black lop is accepted by the group. I don't think she's as fully bonded as the other three are but they at least get along.


----------



## HopsandLops (Oct 19, 2009)

Well that is great! We don't have any bonded girls at all, so that is why I ask! You have some pretty babies by the way!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2009)

Your Rabbitat is so great. I wish I had something so nice!
I've never seen a Satin Rex. He's really gorgeous. I know Satins are incredibly soft and I've read Rex fur is unbelievable. Two in one must be super great.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 20, 2009)

*Heather Designs wrote: *


> tonyshuman wrote:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!! I need to post pics of my new cage, which I thought was nice until I saw yours! Your hubby needs to make and sell those! There are a TON of rabbit fans here in Madison that would take one, probably for $75+ per rabbit-space. Such cute bunnies too!
> ...



OIC. Too bad!

What happens when you breed an angora to a lop? A fuzzy lop?

That's great that your girls get along. It's rare for intact females to get along, but I think in a more "warren-like" environment (ie more than just 2 or 3 bunnies) it's easier.


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know what happens when you cross a lop and an angora. If all went well I will know in about four weeks


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 20, 2009)

The cage is GREAT, i made a cage ones and it was HARD!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 20, 2009)

love the cage looks really nice

how easy is it to clean? love your buns t, the angoras are beautiful


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 20, 2009)

It's pretty easy to clean, I have linoleum on the floors and the rugs can be shaken out over a trash can to get rid of any stray poop. If there is urine on them I just rinse them out.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you spin their wool?


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 20, 2009)

I will when I have enough of it. Right now I barely have a quarter of an ounce.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

HEy how is everything and everyone doing???


----------



## Heather Designs (Nov 11, 2009)

Everyone is doing great  I am pretty sure that Molly is pregnant and she will be due anytime after Thursday. She is getting bitchy with me, her nipples are protruding, she's become a bit incontinent, and when I feel her stomach I think I can feel a kit. I could be wrong, it could be a kidney but I think its a kit.

Heather


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG wow that sounds fun...Thursday, that is great. Pics of course would be great 2  I am happy to hear all is well tho!!!!!


----------



## Heather Designs (Nov 11, 2009)

Pictures will of course be forthcoming if she does have babies


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

:yes:


----------

